#ubuntu-cloud 2010-12-20
<crazed> hm, any reason why ubuntu server 10.04 wouldnt' be loading the blk and net virtio drivers?
<crazed> this is running from cloudstack
<crazed> which is just libvirt/kvm really
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-12-21
<mathiaz> smoser: hi!
<mathiaz> smoser: when is the next release of an updated lucid AMI scheduled?
<mathiaz> smoser: there is around 80MB of updates I need to install whenever I use the AMI published in october
<erichammond> mathiaz: I believe smoser indicated hopes for the first week of the new year.
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-12-22
<erichammond_> Is there supposed to be a weekly meeting here, now?
<zoopster> kim0: ^^ ??
<kim0> hey
<zoopster> erichammond_: nice reply to sjvn's misleading article
<kim0> indeed .. although I'm on a holiday this week
<zoopster> kim0: when are they resuming?
<kim0> next Wed should be fine
<kim0> erichammond_: hi eric o/
<kim0> although if anyone is here for the meeting, I don't mind taking questions
<erichammond_> zoopster: Has that article been removed or replaced yet?
<zoopster> erichammond_: don't think so...haven't checked, but he's usually quite "good" and that article was awful
<erichammond_> 'lo kim0.
<erichammond_> Found an irc client for the iPad so I can monitor chats before getting up. Wish it had Swype for typing like my Android phone.
<mathiaz> erichammond: hi!
<mathiaz> erichammond: is it possible to start an instance in EC2 that doesn't have a public dns name?
<mathiaz> erichammond: oh well - seems like not
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-12-23
<wubba> We are looking at writing a front end for windows that can attach to ubuntu private clouds.  Where can we begin?
<flaccid> where would you like to begin?
<wubba> Well - I'd like to have my programmer start working on a front end for windows that can attach to the ubuntu cloud.  And I am not sure what tools he would need to write it.  Is there like an SDK or something.
<flaccid> wubba: http://open.eucalyptus.com/forum/eucalyptus-apis and euca tools
<flaccid> hmm, is there an actual api yet, i forget..
<wubba> great - that will be enough to get him started.
<flaccid> http://open.eucalyptus.com/participate/wiki/euca2ools-windows
<flaccid> http://open.eucalyptus.com/participate/wiki/euca2ools-windows
<flaccid> sorry, http://cssoss.wordpress.com/2010/05/10/eucalyptus-beginner’s-guide-–-uec-edition-chapter-10-–-euca commands/
<flaccid> far out, they still have a long way to go
<flaccid> shouldn't have to go through the source for the api
<wubba> so the Eucalyptus is the 'cloud' software
<flaccid> sure, ubuntu just fork it and call their implementation UEC
<wubba> Ah.  Ok.  I will need to build the cloud so I can give my programmer something to write to.  Thanks.  I appreciate it.
<flaccid> build the cloud?
<flaccid> i think the best you can do atm is probably create a Qt or Java app and have that use eucatools
<wubba> build the server
<flaccid> well uec is pretty much out of the box..
<wubba> OK - but you don't believe that there is really any way to write a front end in windows to attach to the UEC servers?
<wubba> yet
<flaccid> i just provided a real way..
<flaccid> tis what i would do
<wubba> ok
<flaccid> i hope your dude is not a .net person..
<wubba> He is :)
<wubba> mostly
<wubba> but I think he has c# experience too
<wubba> qt is expensive
<flaccid> c# is a programming language dominantly used in .net
<flaccid> Qt is dual licensed. it is free and it costs less than .net if you are looking at purchasing a license
<flaccid> Java is also free
<wubba> true
<flaccid> there is no reason to limit yourself to windows only by using .net.
<wubba> Very true.
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-12-26
<vadi2> I'm missing something obvious here or I'm searching for the wrong thing. But I'd like to get a domain name for my instance now... how would I associate it with the IP? (never done this before manually.)
<flaccid> vadi2: which cloud?
<vadi2> EC2
<flaccid> register domain, get elastic IP, associate elastic IP to instance, ensure this IP is in the domain dns forward zone
<vadi2> Aha. Thanks.
<flaccid> np
<vadi2> Grand success. Thanks!
<flaccid> coolio
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-12-19
<mikal> .
<Myk_> can someone help me figure out ssh
<Myk_> im trying to work with aws
<Myk_> first i download the pubic key, then create rsa key, then i dont know what text i add to what file, I think hosts
<Myk_> ???
<tyska> guys
<tyska> can someone help me with eucalyptus and ubuntu 10.04?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-12-20
<tyska> guys, im getting the following error: libvirt internal error no supported architecture for os type 'hvm' but the VT is enabled on bios and the flag vmx is present on cpuinfo, someone could help me?
<uksysadmin> what does kvm-ok output?
<uksysadmin> tyska, what does kvm-ok output?
<tyska> uksysadmin: already solved, i had to shutdown the machines, unplug them of the eletricity, then turn it on again
<tyska> uksysadmin: unbelievable but worked!
<tyska> im having problems to access my instances, euca-authorize is already done, but i cant ping or ssh the instances
<tyska> im trying to access from cc
<beginner> is somebody here
<beginner> i want some help
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-12-21
<robbiew> smoser: ping
<smoser> here
<robbiew> smoser:  https://twitter.com/#!/search/ubuntu%20ec2%20east
<robbiew> was pinged about these errors...is this AWS or something we (IS) needs to fix
<smoser> robbiew, i'll check and raise in #is. i think we have addressed though.
<smoser> those are old
<smoser> robbiew,
<robbiew> smoser: ack...the email was old :/
<robbiew> thx
<smoser> i'll check though.
<smoser> robbiew, ok. i just checked, and this seems functional for me.
<smoser> for my own personal later information, i did:
<smoser> mirror=us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com; ips=$(host $m | awk '$0 ~ /has address/ { print $4 }'); for ip in $ips; do echo === $ip === ; sudo sed -i "/$mirror/d" /etc/hosts; sudo sh -c "echo $ip $mirror >> /etc/hosts"; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update > update.$ip.log 2>&1 || { echo FAIL: $ip; break; }; done
<robbiew> smoser: cool
<robbiew> smoser: I wonder if we should be regularly checking these or something
<smoser> yeah, there probably should be.
<ubuntucloud602> @daker
<daker> ?
<ubuntucloud602> @daker was experimenting irc
<daker> ok nop
<ubuntucloud602> @ejat
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-12-25
<kumar> I wanted to setup a Ubuntu Cloud on Single machine. Can any one help me
<whoohaaaa> so whats so special  abot ubuntu  if i may ask
